# Puppy peeing constantly



## TxGoldenOwner

We just got a Golden puppy a few days ago, she is about 6 1/2 weeks old.

She has already learned to go 4 hours at night in her crate in between us waking up to take her out. However, when she gets out of her cage and doing her business outside, she comes back in and ten minutes later is peeing on the carpet! She does this every 10 to 15 minutes, even if it is just a dime-size spot on the carpet. She doesn't sniff around or anything, she will just be walking around and squat all of a sudden. She does it when she wakes up from a nap too. She will wake up and literally take two steps and pee in just a couple seconds before we can even get over to her to take her outside. The fact that she is so quick about it makes it hard to properly do the house training.

I've heard that puppies go through phases like this, even though our last golden never did. Is there anything we can do to break this? If she was peeing consistently in or out of her crate, it would be one thing, but the fact that she only does this when not in her crate is very very frustrating. The fact that she CAN hold it and I haven't seen blood in her pee makes me think it isn't an infection.

Any advice?


----------



## OreosMom1

The only thing I can think of is to just take her out every 30 minutes. There is a good rule of thumb to go by. If your dog is 1 month old, usually they can hold it for only 1 hour, 2 months old 2 hours and so on. Having a new puppy is a lot like having a child. You have to set your alarm at night to get up and let them out ever hour. Even though most dogs won't go in their crates, puppies do have accidents and I think 4 hours in a crate may be a little too long. Some puppies don't realize they have to go to the bathroom until it's too late and they are already peeing on the floor. Try not to compare your puppy to the one you already have because not all puppies act the same way when it comes to potty training.


----------



## RedBird

I would still take that pup to the vet & let them analyze the urine. It soooo sounds like a urinary infection, if not atleast rule out medical probs.


----------



## jesirose

Seconding, sounds like a UTI.


----------



## PeppersPop

I'd get her checked out by the vet... when I got my dog, the shelter told me that if he continued to mark (he was neutered a week before I got him) that I should buy a belly band. It's basically a dog diaper that gives the dog a consequence for peeing inside--the unpleasantness of a something cold and wet against their skin. 

Some dogs pee when they are excited or scared... and some dogs pee as sign of submission. I hope that you figured it out.

Best wishes,
Sid



TxGoldenOwner said:


> We just got a Golden puppy a few days ago, she is about 6 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> She has already learned to go 4 hours at night in her crate in between us waking up to take her out. However, when she gets out of her cage and doing her business outside, she comes back in and ten minutes later is peeing on the carpet! She does this every 10 to 15 minutes, even if it is just a dime-size spot on the carpet. She doesn't sniff around or anything, she will just be walking around and squat all of a sudden. She does it when she wakes up from a nap too. She will wake up and literally take two steps and pee in just a couple seconds before we can even get over to her to take her outside. The fact that she is so quick about it makes it hard to properly do the house training.
> 
> I've heard that puppies go through phases like this, even though our last golden never did. Is there anything we can do to break this? If she was peeing consistently in or out of her crate, it would be one thing, but the fact that she only does this when not in her crate is very very frustrating. The fact that she CAN hold it and I haven't seen blood in her pee makes me think it isn't an infection.
> 
> Any advice?


----------



## applesmom

When a puppy pees often and in small amounts it's usually a UTI. This is very painful for them as well as inhibiting housebreaking. Please take her to the vet as soon as possible.

Wiith proper medication you'll see improvement very quickly. In just a day or two she'll be rid of the pain and you'll be able to get back on target with the housetraining.


----------



## Jen D

I am at this time going through the same thing with my puppy a French Bulldog Hingham. Hingham also pees all the time so I had him checked by the vet and he is fine. So I would have your dog checked also but there is a good chance it just pees a lot.

As soon as Hingham gets up from a nap I don't even give him the chance to walk around I pick him right up and take him out. When he goes I dance and act like a complete idiot in the yard. After he eats I don't even wait five minutes and he goes out and I know at that time he is going to do both.

If I don't see him pee on the floor even if I know he just went I don't say a thing I just clean it up. It I catch him going I will yell no pick him up take him out then do my pee pee dance when he finishes outside. 

He is now holding it longer and is getting the idea that outside is the better way to go.


----------



## Two Labs Mom

Assuming she doesn't have a UTI, I would also suggest just staying outside with your puppy for a few extra minutes after she pees. Sometimes they don't completely empty their bladders when they first go, but will finish a few minutes later. Worth a try.


----------



## Motebi

Why did you get a puppy this young ? It should still be with his mother ?  The earliest a puppy should be seperated from the litter is eight weeks. In some states this is even required by law.  
Other than that: I would take him to the vet and have him thoroughly checked.


----------



## Tiny Elvis

Just wondering if you ever fixed this problem or did she grow out of it. We have the same thing going on right now with an aussie. 11 weeks old and can hold it for up to five hours.... She'll pee outside and then come in and pee. Very frustrating. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## brooklynfc

My 15 week pup is having trouble with her pee too. First I thought it was BC she was spayed, but it's been a week. Then I fixed my training BC I was not giving a treat when she did her business but waiting for her to come back in. It worked for a couple of days but today she started peeing inside again and she dribbled a little. She also peed in her crate when she had been let out and was only in there for 2 hours. I can see if my mom can take her in tomorrow for a uti screen. Does that sound right?


----------



## Gally

brooklynfc: It could be a UTI. Best to get it checked out. If the test comes back clean then you should focus on taking her out more frequently. Once every 2 hours can be too much for some pups while they are learning about housetraining. I would aim for at least once an hour at a minimum until you are making more progress.


----------

